# My Man Cave.....



## SELFBOW (Oct 18, 2012)

After killing my trad bear in N Ga last sept I came to realize there was just no room for it in my house. It took me three months before I sent it out to a taxidermist. 

Anyhow around mid Oct I started thinking about doing a project my wife had been after me to do for numerous years and that was to close in my garage. I finally decided to do it, got the permit on 11/10 and started two days later. I had a goal to make progress every week and I finished and moved in on Feb 1st. I did most everything myself w the exception of insulation(cheaper to sub) and I had help w electrical. I did the walls,tile,carpet,paint,etc all my self even built the tv cabinet.

Since 2/1 I've been furnishing and adding items along the way. Had I done this 5 yrs ago the look would not have been the same. Its been fun to do and I'm proud of the outcome....

So let's see what it looks like...
As you open the door this is the views to your left....










Majority of these have been found, there's a few "modern" ones as well.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 18, 2012)

Along the same wall is the entertainment center. The one unfinished project in here and Im waiting on my door paintings to be completed. They are gonna be two hunting scenes from my first trad hog and my N Ga bear.








There is a rivercane arrow Nolan made here.





To the right is my N Ga bear and my bow collection


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 18, 2012)

Along the walkway are a few mounts and the arrowhead design I placed in the tile.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks really nice, Martin. Are all the originals in that box from the south, or are there a couple of western originals in there?


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 18, 2012)

Next wall over is more mounts...








This is a faux painting of the infamous campfire at Altamaha that Jake Allen took.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 18, 2012)

Now my fishing corner and my desk which I stay at it seems.





In this corner is a small closet.





The door handle is from a spike I shot at Dendy's place last season




closeup of the pics


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 18, 2012)

Last wall is my pic wall.








Next to my chair is some magazines.
A 1960 The National Bowhunter, GON, The Backwoodsman, and a 1982 Archery World featuring Fred Bear on the cover.


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like a great place to relax and watch some videos of old Fred Bear.... I love the tile accent. Great job.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 18, 2012)

Heres a few pics of my "Bear Archery" collection.








This is not the one I used in the summer but a like new one.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks really nice, Martin. Are all the originals in that box from the south, or are there a couple of western originals in there?



Theres a handful from Oklahoma and one from Washington.I also used my brain tanned deer hide for the base.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 18, 2012)

I like it. Looks real good. You've got some very nice mounts in there too.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 18, 2012)

nice job! a lot to be proud of in that room.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks Good Martin!!

There's a lot of good memories in that room!!


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks awesome Martinez!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 18, 2012)

Excellento Martinez.


----------



## onemoretime (Oct 19, 2012)

very nice


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2012)

look really good


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 19, 2012)

I like the bobcat mount and the fury white recliner.  Bet a fella could get some good naps in there....


----------



## pine nut (Oct 19, 2012)

I think my favorite thing is that great tile floor.  It is great, but everything else is wonderful; degrees of wonderful!  Nice job and I am green with envy!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Very nice Martin.


----------



## fredw (Oct 19, 2012)

Martin, very nicely done.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 19, 2012)

GREAT job!


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 19, 2012)

Schweeet!

Great job!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 19, 2012)

Man that is nice; good job Martin!
Thanks for the show and tell.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 19, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 19, 2012)

Good job Martin. Wish I had a garage. Mike


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 19, 2012)

You did a great job on the floor tile arrow!!!! Now you got a place to stand when you yell at Nolan...."what's your point son???" haha!

The raw wood walls etc looks really nice like that, sometimes stains etc just take away from the beauty of the wood.

Where's the sewing machine??? or potty?? no frig for your beer?????


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 19, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> no frig for your beer?????



Didn't I mention I sit at the desk alot? Forgot to add this pic. It stays half full...or half empty not real sure.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 19, 2012)

Very nicely done.


----------



## BoKat96 (Oct 19, 2012)

Awesome work love the tile accent and all the natural wood.


----------



## littlewolf (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow that looks great! Wish I had thought to do a tile arrow head in my house - that's awesome.

You said "Had I done this 5 yrs ago the look would not have been the same". Just curious - what would be different?


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 19, 2012)

littlewolf said:


> Wow that looks great! Wish I had thought to do a tile arrow head in my house - that's awesome.
> 
> You said "Had I done this 5 yrs ago the look would not have been the same". Just curious - what would be different?



I believe that's just before the traditional bug bit him!


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 19, 2012)

I hope to have one of those someday when I grow up. Great job.


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 19, 2012)

your man cave is a lot cleaner than mine.  Very nice


----------



## WarrenWomack (Oct 19, 2012)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 19, 2012)

Saaaaweeeeet!


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 19, 2012)

dude, whose glasses are those on your desk?? I like everything you've done with it.  Where are you going to put that corn snake?


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 21, 2012)

I like the fridge, telling stories works up a powerful thirst.


----------



## selfbowman (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice mancave Martin.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Oct 29, 2012)

I wish my wife was that cool!  All my stuff must be kept in the closet!  Very Nice Man Cave!


----------

